# Since the wood stove will be retired shortly,



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

it's time to think green. As in a 7 layer salad, if we can afford the groceries. I generally wait til some of my garden comes in. How about your recipes for this summer time treat. I'll post mine later.


----------

